# A mandolin landed in my lap a couple of hours ago



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Now what?



Any good lessons/sites to check out.
I don't even know how to tune the thing yet,


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Should be pretty easy to find stuff. Mandolin is a really percussive instrutment when played well.

Current Mecca


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah.I like the sound of them,had one in the back of my mind for a while ,now here it is.
Haven't even looked around yet ... @Mooh plays one IIRC .
This one is just a little Fender, entry level, hardshell case , strap, and a Seiko tuner....for free .
Not a scratch on it ,just needs a little wipe down,check for loose screws et al.
I'll get at that later tonight.
Should be fun to mess around with for a while and see what happens with it.
First stop...strings & setup then check out tuning,basic chords etc.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh plays one a lot. 

Check out the resources at www.mandolincafe.com


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Mooh plays one a lot.
> 
> Check out the resources at www.mandolincafe.com


Thanks Mooh...any idea on value of this thing?
It was free from my brother via our cousin but I'll want give a little payback eventually.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Those entry level fenders can be pretty decent. I learned on the electric version of that one - it was a decent instrument until I put heavier gauge strings on it and the laminate top caved in... lesson learned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice score.
Standard tuning is GDAE.
Picture yourself playing a lefty guitar in a right hand position.

I have the FM62SCE.
I can only play it for a bit because the narrow neck cramps my hand.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

bw66 said:


> Those entry level fenders can be pretty decent. I learned on the electric version of that one - it was a decent instrument until I put heavier gauge strings on it and the laminate top caved in... lesson learned.



...note to self...stick to lights


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Nice score.
> Standard tuning is GDAE.
> *Picture yourself playing a lefty guitar in a right hand position.*


LOL !
I'm gonna need more scotch for that ...lots more.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got G, C, & D figured out,I'm good for about 1000 songs.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Bubb said:


> ...note to self...stick to lights


Give flat wounds a try.
I did that on my Smokey Mountain and I loved it. Great tone and no more string squeak.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link, shorteyus. I now have extreme GAS for a pair of those Gefell mics used on the mando.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is our own Dom Polito


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a Mandolin that I use in a cover band for a few songs. It's a nice change from the standard 4 pc rock/blues/country cover band.
I play:
Wagon Wheel, Darius Rucker
Ho Hey, by The Lumineers 
Copperhead Road, Steve Earl
Fishing In The Dark. Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

I have no idea how to play it. I just learned the chords. I take a few solos that I improvise by ear. I just found which frets to avoid in what songs. 
The audience seems to love it. Lots of singing along, cheers, hi-fives etc. We get paid. We get repeat gigs and recommendations...Meh. It works.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Who threw it?!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Mooh plays one a lot.
> 
> Check out the resources at www.mandolincafe.com


There's a lot of good info there...
(And also a picture or two of my Mandobird...)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Nice score.
> Standard tuning is GDAE.
> Picture yourself playing a lefty guitar in a right hand position.





Bubb said:


> LOL !
> I'm gonna need more scotch for that ...lots more.


I know, I just had one of these ..............










Now I want to try a mandolin. Damn this place. Damn this place to hell!!!

Our drug dealers of choice (i.e. L&M, Tom Lee, et al) should be paying our $15 subscriptions to GC. They get it all back in spades anyways. LOL


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> I know, I just had one of these ..............


hahaha

Yesterday I tore her all apart for a good cleaning and some new strings.
When I scrubbed the fingerboard I noticed some pretty deep gouges in the first 3-4 frets from the high strings.
I figured this was as good a time as any to take my first stab at fret dressing.
Turned out pretty good I think ,for what I had on hand,small files,600 or 800 grit wet/dry paper and oooo steel wool.
Took it easy with file ,moved to the paper and then polished up with the steel wool.
Here's how they look now.


I won't be as apprehensive about taking on a guitar now,just need some more/better tools,
Should go alright,guitar frets are like train rails compared to these things.

All in all this thing scrubbed up pretty good .


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

bw66 said:


> Those entry level fenders can be pretty decent. I learned on the electric version of that one - it was a decent instrument until I put heavier gauge strings on it and the laminate top caved in... lesson learned.


I used lights when I restrung...see I listened.
Please tell my wife that if you ever see her .B#(*


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Mandolins are fun. For this average guitar player, the 4 upside down strings are odd and weird to grasp. The tones are nice. A few more popular mandolin songs worth mentioning include: Loosing My Religion by REM. Maggie May Rod; Stuart and of course Zepplin. Was it The Battle Of Evermore?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Bubb said:


> I've got G, C, & D figured out,I'm good for about 1000 songs.


Got a few more things figured out and am starting to feel a little more familiar with the fretboard.
Even wrote my own little ditty , far from original I'm sure, but gotta start somewhere.
Next step maybe add some mando to some little jam ideas I've come up with in the past.

One thing for sure,there is a lot more room on a guitar neck after you've been messing on one of these things for a while.


----------

